# changement disque dur



## titixp2 (1 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

j'ai besoin d'aide car je voudrai changer le DD de mon Powerbook G4 15" 1,67ghz

j'ai bien trouvé des tutoriels pour le démontage, mais j'ai pas trouvé le disque dur qui serai compatible avec mon Powerbook

je cherche un DD en 7200t/min (entre 100go et 200go) avec les prix si vous avez

merci d'avance

TiTiXp


----------



## Sly54 (1 Mars 2010)

Chez Macway par exemple, avec leur système de tri (titanium ou aluminium, ce sont les mêmes disques durs).


----------



## titixp2 (1 Mars 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Chez Macway par exemple, avec leur système de tri (titanium ou aluminium, ce sont les mêmes disques durs).



Bonsoir,

merci d'avoir répondu 

j'ai bien essayé sur Macway seule problème il me trouve que 2 disque dur en IDE "2,5 pouces" en 5400t/min alors que je voudrai mettre un 7200t/min

TiTiXp


----------

